# This day's arrivals...:)



## biothanasis (Dec 4, 2009)

With direction from left to right (->)

1st photo:
Dendrobium peguanum
Trichoglottis orchidea
Micropera rostrata
Dendrobium fredericksianum
Dendrobium parcum (above)
Schoenorchis fragrans x2 (under)

2nd photo:
Cyncoches wine delight x2 (big plants...)

3rd photo: 
Bulboplyllum annandalei x fascinator x graveolens
Bulbophyllum bicolor
Dendrobium unicum


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 4, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> 1st photo:
> Dendrobium peguanum



that's a very nice plant, and you don't see them very often! I bought one back when kensington orchids was still open near d.c.. the tiny plant would cover itself with flowers. unfortunately I dried it out one too many times. hope you do much better with it!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow, you will be running out of space !!! Cool buy!!! Good luck esp. with the unicum (I killed already 3 of them over the years, but maybe one day..  ) Jean


----------



## etex (Dec 6, 2009)

Great variety of awesome plants you have there!! Have fun growing!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice pick ups. Keep us posted when in bloom!


----------



## Clark (Dec 7, 2009)

Great variety with your buys!
Unicum hates me too!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 8, 2009)

Glad you liked it!!! Hope they grow and bloom well for me...


----------

